# which cube should i NOT get



## cannon4747 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm saving up about $100 dollars to get some stuff (the majority of which is cubes) and the stuff i want costs about $120 - $125 altogether with shipping and i can't decide which one NOT to get.
here is what i want to buy:

$20 for dallas open
$23 for minecraft
$18 for maru 4x4
$17 for dayan + mf8 4x4
$17 for eastsheen 4x4 + diansheng 3x3 (to put springs in the eastsheen)
$19 for v-cube 2 (i'm buying it with someone else and splitting shipping)

2 things on this list i'm definitely paying for are the dallas open fee and minecraft so i need to decide which cube not to get. please answer if you have all of these puzzles (if you don't have a spring mod for eastsheen thats fine)


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 17, 2011)

Scratch the ES and Type E.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think you'll need 3 4x4's I'd get rid of the Eastsheen, I've never heard anyone mention it in a current list of good 4x4's.


----------



## bt9090 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say Eastsheen and Mf8 + Dayan but I can only choose one. (Eastsheen) 

I may change my mind after lubixing my Mf8 + Dayan, but as of now. Go with Maru, love mine.

P.S. See you in Dallas


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an eastsheen 4x4x4 and its really bad, so I voted that.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah DALLAS! cant wait.
forget the eastsheen.dont get it


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 17, 2011)

1.Go download [modbreak]A DEMO[/modbreak] see if you really like it and willing to pay $23 just so you can play multiplayer.
2. Don't get the ES 4x4x4 or Diangsheng 3x3x3.. You can get ghosthand 3x3x3 for around the same price of the diangsheng 3x3x3 and it's 10x better, and you already getting a Maru and Dayan, which are both pretty good 4x4x4 cubes from what I heard.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 17, 2011)

diansheng n eatsheen must go out since ur gonna get the good ones


----------



## Godmil (Mar 17, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> 1.Go download and illegal copy of Minecraft via a youtube tutorial. see if you really like it and willing to pay $23 just so you can play multiplayer. (hacked one you can only play single player)



Please don't encourage people to steal games (especially from independent developers) it's hard enough making a living in the games industry.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 17, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Please don't encourage people to steal games (especially from independent developers) it's hard enough making a living in the games industry.


 
at least dont tell everyone lol


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 17, 2011)

$20 for dallas open
$23 for minecraft
$18 for maru 4x4
$17 for dayan + mf8 4x4
$17 for eastsheen 4x4 + diansheng 3x3
$19 for v-cube 2 
$10 for ShengShou 4x4

save yourself $24 and get a ShengShou lol... IMO is much better then the dayan+MF8 after some lubix and breakin in


----------



## Vinny (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say don't get minecraft... I really don't understand what people see in that game... Even my brother.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

That's what everyone says before they play it.


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> That's what everyone says before they play it.


 
Lol.. I said it even after I play.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 18, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> 1.Go download and illegal copy of Minecraft via a youtube tutorial. see if you really like it and willing to pay $23 just so you can play multiplayer. (hacked one you can only play single player)



i already did and i want multiplayer 



sa11297 said:


> at least dont tell everyone lol


 
what i mean, is that i saw the game in a youtube video and i want to buy it.
lol


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> $20 for dallas open
> $23 for minecraft
> $18 for maru 4x4
> $17 for dayan + mf8 4x4
> ...



i already got a shengshou 4x4 and its a piece of crap that gets me better times than my rubiks brand and my lanlan (and all other ball core cubes in general)


----------



## Adrian (Mar 18, 2011)

Sauerbraten (cube:2) in my opinion is much better than Minecraft. 

Sauerbraten is open source so it is free and it has multiple sized cubes from smaller than half a cubic inch to well over 300 cubic feet and it isn't limited to cubes, you can manipulate cubes to make slants, spheres, and whatever [ And there are also many objects to add to a map that you have or create your own].

With better graphics and over 200+ textures, I don't think it can meet up to Sauerbraten and it is also a first person shooter. So you can co op edit a map and then have a round of free for all.

Also the better graphics are a plus.

http://sauerbraten.org/


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 18, 2011)

cannon4747 said:


> $20 for dallas open
> 
> things on this list i'm definitely paying for are the dallas open fee


 



bt9090 said:


> P.S. See you in Dallas


 


sa11297 said:


> yeah DALLAS! cant wait.



Cool.


----------



## mr6768 (Mar 18, 2011)

why vcube2 ? 
you can get as good as that or even better much cheaper .
Lanlan , Ghost hand, shengshou


----------



## Bapao (Mar 18, 2011)

If you don't like the ShengShou, don't even bother with an EastSheen.


----------



## stoic (Mar 18, 2011)

The Eastsheen it sucks


----------



## Magix (Mar 18, 2011)

Get only one 4x4 unless you're actually planning on doing two OH solves at the same time or something (cool idea, someone should do it ). You don't need three 4x4s. I know you want to show off but pick something that at least has a larger audience to show off to.

And minecraft forums have had tons of discussions on whether it's "good" to pirate the game, the general agreement is that nobody cares and Notch doesn't mind it because it helps advertise the game (pirating is how the game got so viral in the first place) 

I'm pretty sure 99% of the people here have some pirated content on their computer. Games are no different.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 18, 2011)

Magix said:


> Get only one 4x4 unless you're actually planning on doing two OH solves at the same time or something (cool idea, someone should do it ).


I would but I only have one decent 3x3x3.


----------



## theace (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the v2 would be a waste :\

May be wrong though. I just ain't too passionate about 2x2. (It makes my hands hurt after a while )


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 18, 2011)

my problem is that i live in texas with no other speedcubing friends near me so i never get to play around with a cube before i buy it. and my excuse for wanting the v2 is because i'll want to complete the collection eventually.


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 18, 2011)

Dayan + MF8 is a good cube if you lube it.
It is certainly better than a Rubik's 4x4.
But I don't have other 4x4 used.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 20, 2011)

since 58 people voted against the eastsheen i'm going to hold off on that one (for now). Thanks for ya'll for all your help! and good luck in dallas!!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 20, 2011)

cannon4747 said:


> and good luck in dallas!!


 
Luck? Who needs luck?

In Dallas, we bring the skills.


----------

